# Aftermarket splitter...?



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

My newly acquired Darra James table saw does not have a splitter of any kind on the out feed and that worries me.

What might you recommend for an aftermarket or DIY such as this... Video: Table Saw Splitter Upgrade

I've also watched a person make their own by adding an appropriate slice of hardwood to a zero clearance insert at the back of the blade.

Any advice on what to do with my cast insert or other method...? Experience with specific product is greatly appreciated...

Thanks in advance...Nick

EDIT...James, I searched the community and found your old post asking the same or similar question as mine and wonder what you eventually decided to do and if it worked...thanks...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, Nick;
I replaced my Delta guard/ splitter with a Shark. I love it!

_"...If you don't see a Shark Guard for your particular saw and are interested in one, please contact us. We would be interested in working with you to develop a splitter design that would make the Shark Guard work on your saw. We are currently working on splitters or riving knives for some saws not listed here.
We may already have a pattern that is not listed yet. We do make models that will cover up to a 14" blade for some saws. I haven't listed many of those models yet, but if you need a larger one, we may have a solution for you."_
Leeway Workshop, LLC


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

I use Micro Jig's SteelPro Splitter on my table saw, and have found it works very well. It does require a zero clearance insert, but you will likely be able to make one for your saw.


----------



## Bodger96 (Mar 18, 2014)

I went with the shark guard because of the dust collection, and easy removability for when I do dadoes. I love it and wish I had gone for one sooner. Lee was very helpful in answering all my questions.

Regards Bob


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Here's the micro jig. MicroJig™ Pro Steel Splitter - Lee Valley Tools


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Here's the micro jig. MicroJig™ Pro Steel Splitter - Lee Valley Tools


This looks like it, Charles...haven't found any other products out there...

How did you find the need for precise drilling...drill press...?

By the way, DJ made that saw with an optional guard and riving knife like newer saws...when I take it apart I will look for the mounting holes and see how easy it would be to fabricate accordingly...it would be nice to have the splitter move with the blade...

Thanks again...Nick


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Nick, the micro-jig has been spoken of very highly on different forums so I don't think you can go wrong with it. You mentioned a "cast insert" on your saw. You will want to make a zero-clearance insert for it eventually. Then you can mount the micro-jig in it. Or, the thin slice of hard-board you mentioned.. either one will serve you fine. If you're not sure how to make the zero-clearance insert, search here, or on utube. Lots of examples.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I haven't tried it Nick but like Brian I've seen it well reviewed. You could use your present insert as a pattern for a zc one but I would add a spacer in between for insurance and then come in from the side instead of plunging into it.


----------

